# Londinium R & K30



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

Just completed my new Coffee Corner so that my new Londinium & K30 can be on display in our Dining Room, rather than hidden away in the utility room like my last set-up was.

So glad I made the move to a Londinium and it has far exceeded my expectations so far! Looking forward to a long lasting relationship!

The K30 is also new to me and I have upgraded burr carrier - have been very impressed so far. I also changed the hopper to a lens-hood and custom hardwood top to match the R, rather than the enormous hopper it came with, and I also made a matching hardwood tray to catch the grinds.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Lovely set up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Even the cupboard shows bog-eyed approval.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

That is a brilliant set up! I love the custom pieces too.

Always been interested in the K30. So you obviously single dose? How is it with regards to retention?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## birchgra (Jun 28, 2016)

arellim said:


> That is a brilliant set up! I love the custom pieces too.
> 
> Always been interested in the K30. So you obviously single dose? How is it with regards to retention?


Thanks for the comments. I had to make everything so that it fitted in well and was attractive to the 'womanly eye' otherwise l'd have still been in the utility room!

l don't single dose, l just keep the mini hopper topped-up (holds about 150gms) and it seems to work fine. Not invested in a good set of scales yet, though, so can't comment on how consistent on weight each dose is, but it appears to be decent to the naked eye.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Impressive setup, well done!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the club !


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, not much to upgrade to follow that.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed. I would suggest doing some tests on grind quality comparing your small hopper with half a kilo in the stock hopper. More weight of beans certainly improves things with my Ceado. Just make sure you drink enough coffee to avoid them going stale


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

That does look nice. Would love that grinder myself.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice cups ;-)


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Impressive looking set up. If only i had the space.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Very smart!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I have one of the earliest examples of the Londinium lever paired with the Elektra Nino, and I can confirm, as I am sure others will concur, that you will only get rid of your Londinium in order to get another.

I am happy with mine though, it still performs like a new machine after nearly five years of daily use, and only the very occasional DIY service.


----------



## Gregt (Apr 12, 2017)

very nice! The traditional levers look so great


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice, as Glasgow said where do you go from there lol


----------

